# 6457 caboose



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Had a find today. A 6457 Lionel Caboose in need of some attention.










It has a plastic insert.










It was lighted.



















Came with a Smokestack.










ALso has battery boxes.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have some cleaning to do.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Plenty of life in that ol' 'boose! Does the shell simply clip onto / underneath the frame to hold it in place?

TJ


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, it's in great hands now. Looking forward to seeing it all cleaned up and ready for service.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> T-Man,
> 
> Does the shell simply clip onto / underneath the frame to hold it in place?
> 
> TJ


One screw on each end I believe. The cheap 6017 types had a metal tab on each end of the frame that bent over the shell.


Have fun cleaning up that Caboose. Those are nice looking when they're cleaned up. I've got a 6257, a 6357 (essentially a 6257 with a light) and a couple 6017's. I love running them at the end of my trains.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Another T-man resurrection. Perhaps we should call him Dr. T-man? 

Carl


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

santafe158 said:


> One screw on each end I believe. The cheap 6017 types had a metal tab on each end of the frame that bent over the shell.


That's why I asked ... I have a few 6017's with the end-tabs. No easy way to get inside. With T-Man's bulb, I figured access must be more logical.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man, isn't everything you buy in need of attention?  Can't wait to see the finished product, I'm always amazed at how good the stuff looks when you're finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yup, in need of attention.

The frame is painted so after a wire wheel session I decided to strip it. I did remove the socket but the center tab of the battery boxes held tight so they stayed. The shell is screwed on. The ladders are atteched to the shell.The smokestack and side trucks are gray cast and never painted. Neither were the knuckles. 










I did get two flatcars. One blue and the other the 3820 submarine without the sub and a broken knuckle. The blue is fine with two nonoperating couplers. Just a little soap.










The blue one is a 6502 girder flat car made in 1962. It was no numbered.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice restoration.
Andre.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pictures. T-Man, you should do an ebook of some of the rebuilds you've done. Really. I love to look at these posts and see the timeline of picts going from old relicto mint-looking museum piece.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you click my links. It will lead you to my photobucket acct. My pictures are there without comments .Unused ones are there too. I am also working on a brakeman car too. More on that later. These are all finds. I learn something from them and the colection grows. I like the battery boxes the best. I don't have a blog so that is why I do it here. What's an ebook? Is that a general term or something specific?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

seabilliau said:


> Can't wait to see the pictures. T-Man, you should do an ebook of some of the rebuilds you've done. Really. I love to look at these posts and see the timeline of picts going from old relicto mint-looking museum piece.



I already told T man about publishing a book and he said no way.

E book T......An online book, ask $5 bucks for a download.
When you sell 1000 e books you will thank me.

Heck ask $9.99.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Some frame cleaning.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Some painting.




























Not great but does the job.
I did place the socket with out cleaning the frame so I wire brushed next to a tab and soldered it to the frame for the connection. Something I forgot to show.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The spring was shot so I have no light until I can find one. The center roller had so much corrosion I want to run it to get some wear. It didn't turn when I got it. 

Otherwise complete.















































The side trucks, knuckles and stack are cast and left unpainted. They have oil on them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It cleaned up pretty nice, you just need that roller. Is that the standard bar-end PW truck? If so, I can send you a roller for that truck with the mounting bracket.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, that really cleaned up nicely. I may be on the lookout for a 6457 to add to my collection at the next train show. I love the postwar cabooses. Can't ever have too many


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice save, T-Man. It has many miles ahead of it, now.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks! It's a nice addition. The roller was hard to clean. A few miles will straighten it out. I plan on adding another socket. It is easier than taking one apart for parts.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those trucks cleaned up quite nicely. Big improvement.

Nice work (again!), T!

TJ


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm sure you've mentioned in other posts how you've cleaned trucks, but what do you use to clean them?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

seabilliau said:


> I'm sure you've mentioned in other posts how you've cleaned trucks, but what do you use to clean them?


I guess just oil?

Nice job T.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This was a corrosion problem. I use automatic transmission fluid. It has a cleaning edge over regular motor oil. That was just to free the wheels up.

I use two dremel wheels The round brush and a small straight in brush. It cleans inside the trucks where the axle sits. So brushing did the trick and wiping off the excess oil. That's it. I did not want to paint it. I like the cast color.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*3830 Submarine car*

One day I will find a Lionel Submarine, until then this will do.



















If the photo is sideways give it some time for photobucket to update it, please.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The roller just didn't clean up from use. So I pulled it out and used a 4-40 5/8ths screw instead of the rusted pin, so now it works.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One thing you can do with rollers like that is use the Dremel tool with the ScotchBrite pad described here previously. Not only does it clean the roller, but you can rotate the roller at a high speed and knock some of the oxidation out of the pin. Of course, something like Deoxit D5 helps a bunch for stuff like this as well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I stayed chemical free this time. This is the pin after i cleaned it. Lots of pits.

The pin was too small to get a focusbut it gives you the idea.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That one looks like it needed replacement.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A better look. Some fun with a girder flatcar.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You need a little wood crate box with "TNT" stamped all over it! :thumbsup:


----------

